

9pi - Plan 9 for Raspberry Pi (9pi.img.gz) - neverm0re
http://plan9.bell-labs.com/sources/contrib/miller/

======
neverm0re
Richard Miller posted his release email over on the 9fans list:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/comp.os....](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/comp.os.plan9/JYkDNAP-
zvM)

It includes an important setup tip. Have fun!

